# Let's hear YOUR car... Who wants to play?



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I know its not going to be the full experience but on some good computer speakers, it kinda give an idea. Ill play first.

Acura :: MVI_0569.mp4 video by dethuongjenny - Photobucket


Acura :: MVI_0567.mp4 video by dethuongjenny - Photobucket


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

That's great! I have heard your car and have a really nice computer setup with USB DAC and powered Acoustic Energy speakers. I could pick up the cues in tonality that your car exhibits for sure! Of course your car sounds better, but mine has more bass

I will try to post up mine tomorrow for grins!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> That's great! I have heard your car and have a really nice computer setup with USB DAC and powered Acoustic Energy speakers. I could pick up the cues in tonality that your car exhibits for sure! Of course your car sounds better, but mine has more bass
> 
> I will try to post up mine tomorrow for grins!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Yupz, I think it would be fun to be able to hear everyone's cars, from successful competitors to someone just learning about sq, since most of us will never get a chance to demo their cars, we could at least get a small glimpse of the car's tonality.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

What are you recording the video with? 

Camcorder or cell?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> What are you recording the video with?
> 
> Camcorder or cell?


Just a regular digi camera.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the microphones used are going to be the limiting factor with this.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

benny said:


> I think the microphones used are going to be the limiting factor with this.


 
What I was thinking... 

Like how many of these vids are on youtube? :laugh:

Love the HU though...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Wasnt trying to be all technical with the thread guys. 

Just thought it would be a fun thread.

I just used my gf digital camera that I use to take fs pics lol nothing special really.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Though not perfect, the mics in today's digital cameras are amazing at what they can capture including the very highs and the very lows.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## supermotofan (Nov 29, 2010)

I know nothing about cameras, videos, compression, computer speakers, or car stereos, but I'm going to guess that there are a whole lotta variables that are going to affect me hearing how good another person's system sounds through a video.

That being said, I would love to see a "tour" of a system: Show me the head unit, the amps, the speakers, the enclosures, the wiring, whatever. Narrate if you want, caption the pieces while the music is playing if you choose.

I think that would be cool.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

supermotofan said:


> I would love to see a "tour" of a system: Show me the head unit, the amps, the speakers, the enclosures, the wiring, whatever. Narrate if you want, caption the pieces while the music is playing if you choose.
> 
> I think that would be cool.


Agreed. Was about to say the same thing. 




Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

supermotofan said:


> I know nothing about cameras, videos, compression, computer speakers, or car stereos, but I'm going to guess that there are a whole lotta variables that are going to affect me hearing how good another person's system sounds through a video.
> 
> That being said, I would love to see a "tour" of a system: Show me the head unit, the amps, the speakers, the enclosures, the wiring, whatever. Narrate if you want, caption the pieces while the music is playing if you choose.
> 
> I think that would be cool.


I also know NOTHING about cameras or videos either.  I know there are many variable that affects how it sounds through a video. But like ppi-art said, I feel that a normal digital camera can catch alot of the essence of a system.

But the intention of this thread wasn't for it to be a competition of some sort. NOt to see whose is better. 

My gf was over, and i borrowed her small digi camera, recorded a few clips and went to play it on my bose... yes BOSE computer speakers! hehe and it kinda hear the sonics signature of my car. 

So I thought it would be neat to start this thread. There are MANY forum members on here, that I would LOVE to be able to demo their car one day, but the chances are slim that I would ever be able to. So I thought it would be fun to at least get a small "Glimpse" of what it would sound like tonally.

Again, the purpose of the thread is not to judge anyone's car, I just thought it would be a fun thread.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Agreed. Was about to say the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not that high tech like you Erin, I do not know how to narrate with a caption, etc. LOL Im somewhat computer illiterate. But next time I get a chance, maybe I can video the install.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Chad, I wasn't even talking about anything that serious. Just a basic walkthrough of the system. Like a video build log. Just say "here's my headunit, here's my amps", etc. 

I like the idea of this thread. It's kind of cool. I agree that many may be making more of this than need be. The only real issue is those who may not really understand that a video of a system's sound performance may not really be indicative of how it sounds in real life. 

Regardless, like I said, it's cool if for no other reason than to provide a video guide of the system. In fact, I'm going to do it myself and try to explain some of what I did and why I did it. So, thanks for the motivation. Hopefully others will join in and we can all have some good explanation of folks' rationale for what they did and why.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Something like so, but with more quality music? (although an Audionutz RockNutz CD being played)





Made using my HTC phone, no tuning on the system, no gain on the subs at all... lol...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Chad, I wasn't even talking about anything that serious. Just a basic walkthrough of the system. Like a video build log. Just say "here's my headunit, here's my amps", etc.
> 
> I like the idea of this thread. It's kind of cool. I agree that many may be making more of this than need be. The only real issue is those who may not really understand that a video of a system's sound performance may not really be indicative of how it sounds in real life.
> 
> ...


Cool man. You know your car is one of those people's cars that Id love to hear one day. Maybe I'll attend one of your G2G, or a meca event you go to one day when school allows.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Something like so, but with more quality music? (although an Audionutz RockNutz CD being played)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I LOVE the audionutz collection right? 

Man I love your dash, I am a sucker for jumping EQ lights!! great job man!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just shot a 10 min video of mine. Probably only about 1 minute of music, though, lol.

Uploading now.

Side Note: One never realizes how weird they are until they video themselves.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> You know I LOVE the audionutz collection right?
> 
> Man I love your dash, I am a sucker for jumping EQ lights!! great job man!


 
Didn't know that... lol.. 

Alas, the 701 is sold and I'm trying to sell the 9860... Too much BS for me to deal with in a car with no AC and an exhaust that rattles the garage... 

I'm simply NOT going to sit for hours tuning the thing...

But thank you...


----------



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

A video i shot this morning. There are quite a few others there as well from the previous headunit.

I moved the camera around a bit towards the end to show how the sound changes depending on the position.





System setup, completely analogue with no DSP/EQ/TA:
DRX9255 headunit running into an Alpine 3672 active crossover
Midbass, Rear fill and sub powered by an alpine 3566 6 ch amp
Mids and tweets powered by an Alpine 3553 4 ch amp.

Midbass drivers are Alpine 6062GD
Mids are Vifa TG9
Tweeters are Vifa XT25
Rear Fill are Infinity reference 9613i (were off for the video, only there for rear passengers)
Sub is a single 10" in a 1.5cu.ft ported box tuned to 32Hz

Crossover settings are
Sub LPF 55Hz @ +3dB
Low BPF 50Hz - 400Hz @ 0dB
Mid BPF 400Hz - 3.2KHz @ -3dB
High HPF 3.2KHz @ 0dB
Rear BPF 100Hz - 3.5KHz @ -6dB

The rest of my Videos are here.


----------



## supermotofan (Nov 29, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Chad, I wasn't even talking about anything that serious. Just a basic walkthrough of the system. Like a video build log. Just say "here's my headunit, here's my amps", etc.
> 
> I like the idea of this thread. It's kind of cool. I agree that many may be making more of this than need be. The only real issue is those who may not really understand that a video of a system's sound performance may not really be indicative of how it sounds in real life.
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

alright... pardon the craziness. I did this on the fly after seeing this thread. 

I tried to cover the main points of the install but invariably left some things out by accident. I showed my mug because it's nice to what someone looks like in case you ever want to hunt them down and stab them in the throat. *shrugs*

As far as the title of this thread, well, I didn't really have a way to display the sound of the system so the iphone recording is the best I can do and it's very obvious to me after watching the video where the mic on the phone falls flat on it's face. But, that's what you really expect anyway so it is what it is.

Disregard the crazy looking garage. Just moved in to a rental this week and have a bunch of stuff left to unpack. 

Hope this entertains!
If anyone has questions feel free to ask.








Winslow, I gave you a shout out, lol. 


- Erin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

FWIW, I really think video discussion is a great way to relate what we often talk about. I'm planning on doing a video tutorial of how to RTA and this thread has sort of ignited the fire a bit. So, though it's not exactly what the thread title calls for, I think this really is a great thread.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> FWIW, I really think video discussion is a great way to relate what we often talk about. I'm planning on doing a video tutorial of how to RTA and this thread has sort of ignited the fire a bit. So, though it's not exactly what the thread title calls for, I think this really is a great thread.


Now that would be great!

Btw, for those of us that are on mobile phones and iPads, how about a regular YouTube link? Without it being embedded? Or perhaps your YouTube ID so we can search for you


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> alright... pardon the craziness. I did this on the fly after seeing this thread.
> 
> I tried to cover the main points of the install but invariably left some things out by accident. I showed my mug because it's nice to what someone looks like in case you ever want to hunt them down and stab them in the throat. *shrugs*
> 
> ...


WOW, you can friggin talk man! I get what you are saying now, way to take it over the top Erin. Reminds me of Scott B.'s pressentation of his car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Now that would be great!
> 
> Btw, for those of us that are on mobile phones and iPads, how about a regular YouTube link? Without it being embedded? Or perhaps your YouTube ID so we can search for you


See if this works
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgEFx4aji9c&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> WOW, you can friggin talk man! I get what you are saying now, way to take it over the top Erin. Reminds me of Scott B.'s pressentation of his car.


Excepts Scott's is a WHOLE lot more professional. I'm sure he practiced his walk troughs. A lot of times, install points is what makes or breaks someone winning a championship in IASCA. Or so I'm told. 

Mine was made when I walked outside and turned the car in. No thought. Jut off the dome. We're all friends so no need to sweat it being perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Erin, how thick is your sub baffle, and did you notice any difference when you added the metal support bar? Was that pre-planning, or were you trying to solve a problem you encountered?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Vid shows trunk set-up and more of my "funky" bits...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It's 2 3/4" pieces of mdf. 

Fix a problem I encountered. A friend gave me some scraps and it actually worked well. I had measurements with the accelerometer at one point but they were on the old laptop that I sold. 


I've actually been considering rebuilding it altogether and using Green Glue to decouple the mounting layer from te wall attached layer. 

Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Erin, just goin off what I heard but you should cut 2.5k on the left side

and there is nothing stealth about Mesothelioma


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Lets see if this works. The system before the rebuild started. Sorry its on photobucket, I seem to have issues using youtube to upload.

P99, Hat I6 midbass/midrange in vented concrete kick panels, Hat L1 Pro R2's in stock dash location firing at glass, Kicker CVX10" in kicker large ported box, no idea on tuning, and Kicker ZX200.2, ZX452.2, and ZX1000.1 amps.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> See if this works
> Bikinpunk's System - YouTube
> 
> 
> ...


That works, thanks!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> alright... pardon the craziness. I did this on the fly after seeing this thread.
> 
> I tried to cover the main points of the install but invariably left some things out by accident. I showed my mug because it's nice to what someone looks like in case you ever want to hunt them down and stab them in the throat. *shrugs*
> 
> ...


All I could see for the first 30 secs of the vid, was..









...Dig the vid


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

IBcivic said:


> All I could see for the first 30 secs of the vid, was..


The Wilson, neighbor trick?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Wesayso said:


> The Wilson, neighbor trick?


Home improvement airs in the Netherlands??? LOL


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread really does help everyone, lets keep it going. Should be fun and a great learning experience, DIYMA is the best car audio forum I have been on yet! Great job everyone.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Yupz, I think it would be fun to be able to hear everyone's cars, from successful competitors to someone just learning about sq, since most of us will never get a chance to demo their cars, we could at least get a small glimpse of the car's tonality.


This is a great idea. I've got my hatch all apart right now but when I get it together I'll get a vid up for sure.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

i'm going to do the same. Since seeing this thread last night I've thought about doing a vid-log of the install as well. Short walkthroughs at milestones in the build, especially since I'm going to be going to my first competition in a couple months.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Here a link to my face book vid of my work truck hsk's off old school 50 watt amp rms about 75 watts....
still wait'n on my 160.4 xion.... Sshadow Marx | Facebook


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Cool thread. I'll post one later


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> alright... pardon the craziness. I did this on the fly after seeing this thread.
> 
> I tried to cover the main points of the install but invariably left some things out by accident. I showed my mug because it's nice to what someone looks like in case you ever want to hunt them down and stab them in the throat. *shrugs*
> 
> ...


Erin, Neat video!!! Not a fan of the pillars, can't believe you actually drive have that stuff in there. I'm looking forward to your RTA Tutorial


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The material in the pillars is the same stuff people use in their home theater. I was being funny with the comments. 

Acoustitech provided Roxul. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I will def join in with a video sometime. Probably should wait until my car isn't all torn apart though..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'll have to watch these later tonight...looks fun.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Erin......or whomever.......would each person playing the same song be worth it? I didn't know if taking the song variable out would be helpful.
I know it probably has so much more to do with the camera mic.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

If you go to a concert and try to record it with a single mic, you'll have no idea what the concert sounded like.

But the "tour" aspect of these videos is still cool. I still prefer pictures and text if it's something I want to really look closely at, but the videos make it so that I can't gloss over what I'm reading.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

tttt


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

BigRed said:


>


and I got the first view


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

having trouble there bigred ?! 

Try putting just the vid id in the youtube tags:

zg0BQZIDobQ

took me a few tries to figure that outmyself


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

i like that first demo song in particular.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll definitely post mine up here a week or so when I get everything situated again. Kinda cool hearing everyone's setups, though it's not exactly accurate. 

I think the idea of playing the same song would be cool too. I'd have to record mine with an Iphone4, but others on here have used that also..so you could kinda compare seeing how the recording device is the same.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think in this format its never gonna be perfect. the videos sound very different when playing thru a phone as compared to decent computer speakers. I think its cool to see and hear different setups from a limited perspective


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

here is another one. the first is an old video on youtube. sounds mono. then I switch to a sq version of it


----------



## acidbass303 (Dec 3, 2010)

excellent idea! Subscribed as well!


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Big...what's your setup in those vids? Sounds very nice!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wow Red, what happened to the dash pods? Did you go to horns? Saw Eric said you had some...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll do a walk thru like Erin did maybe later today. Basically an 8" midbass in the floor, and 5 1/4" coaxials in the dash angled for the best width and staging characteristics 

Alot of time went into the front stage and placement for sure

Thanks for the kind comments

No horns. I have a set. That's for another project


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

BigRed said:


> I think in this format its never gonna be perfect. the videos sound very different when playing thru a phone as compared to decent computer speakers. I think its cool to see and hear different setups from a limited perspective


I knew you would get me.  hehe


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'll do a walk thru like Erin did maybe later today. Basically an 8" midbass in the floor, and 5 1/4" coaxials in the dash angled for the best width and staging characteristics
> 
> Alot of time went into the front stage and placement for sure
> 
> ...


Awesome. Hopefully others do the same. 

Maybe we need a separate tread so folks won't get thrown by the title of this one. 




Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Maybe we need a separate tread so folks won't get thrown by the title of this one.


Why not just rename this one?
I doubt the OP or anyone else would complain about a tittle adjustment.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Looks a lot mo better than the last pods on the dash IMO.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> here is another one. the first is an old video on youtube. sounds mono. then I switch to a sq version of it


That was flippin' awesome!
I have to audition that truck some day. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice musical choice, Walk is a killer tune!




Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Something like so, but with more quality music? (although an Audionutz RockNutz CD being played)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

BigRed said:


> here is another one. the first is an old video on youtube. sounds mono. then I switch to a sq version of it


is your bass strong? i mean i know its supposed to be balanced with the mid bass, but i didnt hear any(maybe its my laptop)


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ nice work man!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Make sure you watch it in HD for the high fidelityism!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> Make sure you watch it in HD for the high fidelityism!! :laugh::laugh:


subs?

im glad this thread finally exists. i thought of the idea shortly after finding this site but people told me it was stupid


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jt is in the house!! Damn that song sounds familiar


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> Make sure you watch it in HD for the high fidelityism!! :laugh::laugh:


That was awesome, I watched it like 4 times. Is that an 4" Integra Ovation? and did you use a boom to film that lol?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> Make sure you watch it in HD for the high fidelityism!! :laugh::laugh:


NICE!

This is really turning out to be an excellent thread!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> Make sure you watch it in HD for the high fidelityism!! :laugh::laugh:


What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn, it's about time we get to hear some quality SQ! Awesome sounds, lets keep it going.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

stockley.rod said:


> That was awesome, I watched it like 4 times. Is that an 4" Integra Ovation? and did you use a boom to film that lol?


yah, Integra Ovation XO4 and Hybrid L8SE...filmed with my Canon S95. Also have an Image IDQ12V3


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> yah, Integra Ovation XO4 and Hybrid L8SE...filmed with my Canon S95. Also have an Image IDQ12V3


S95 is a great camera and you gave very steady hand lol. Great vid! Thanks 

I love your setup, Are you using the passive crossover or 99RS's active crossovers for the Integra's?

This is a great thread, I might have to take the camera down to the garage later.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> Make sure you watch it in HD for the high fidelityism!! :laugh::laugh:


Love the way the image moves as you move the focal point to different drivers. :rockon:

*What is the name of that song*?

I know it seems as though everyone should already just know all of this music, but to be truthfull most of this stuff I've never heard before and would like to try some of it out in my car.

*So if everyone could please name the music they are playing I think it would be great.*


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

hilander999 said:


> Love the way the image moves as you move the focal point to different drivers. :rockon:
> 
> *What is the name of that song*?
> 
> ...


Nils Lofgren "Keith Don't go" 
Nils Lofgren "Keith Don't Go" - YouTube


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

stockley.rod said:


> S95 is a great camera and you gave very steady hand lol. Great vid! Thanks
> 
> I love your setup, Are you using the passive crossover or 99RS's active crossovers for the Integra's?
> 
> This is a great thread, I might have to take the camera down to the garage later.



since I bought an iPhone and DSLR, I haven't used the S95 in months, but thought it would be easier to take the video with. Also, doesn't sound too bad. 

I'm running all active and BIG thanks to BigRed for playing with a mic, PC, and most importantly, his ears to help make it sound the way it does now.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Some great sounding cars! Been listening on my headphones!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Something like so, but with more quality music? (although an Audionutz RockNutz CD being played)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS Track!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

The Dude said:


> Nice musical choice, Walk is a killer tune!





audionutz said:


> BAD ASS Track!!!!!!!


 
Thanks guys, it's actually rather dynamic, though you wouldn't know listening to my vid.. :laugh:


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a couple of mine. Nothing special, and taken with my cell phone. Make sure to watch in HD.

The first one is a little more SQ Oriented from the Focal Demo Disc. The second is some old school rock. Both are without sub, and honestly a pretty cheap setup. 
Aura 5.25 component set in the front (tweeters mounted on the dash, off axis, mid's in the stock door location)
No rear fill
Pioneer 80PRs HU
Boston Acoustics GTA-1105 amp.


http://youtu.be/zS5bjuCaw1M?hd=1

http://youtu.be/zDzjoExSGck?hd=1

Still needs more tuning, but this is my first SQ based setup, so still learning. Its setup active as well.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I took these tonight.
Hopefully I can make this work.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

rodneypierce said:


> Here is a couple of mine. Nothing special, and taken with my cell phone. Make sure to watch in HD.
> 
> The first one is a little more SQ Oriented from the Focal Demo Disc. The second is some old school rock. Both are without sub, and honestly a pretty cheap setup.
> Aura 5.25 component set in the front (tweeters mounted on the dash, off axis, mid's in the stock door location)
> ...


Dig the second song man!
Looking forward to hearing this in person someday...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

This is the best motivational thread yet!
I can't wait for the rainy season to finally end.

I was thinking maybe it would be fun to post a before and after vidclip in this thread for comparison.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

man, you guys are killing Keith! lol. 

I remember the first time I heard it was at MECA Finals in 2008. I was stoked and quickly got a copy when I got back home.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

jcollin76 said:


> Dig the second song man!
> Looking forward to hearing this in person someday...


With any luck, it will be much different before you get to hear it


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

More Nils Lofgren! lol...I wasted time with some Eagles and youtube muted the audio.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> More Nils Lofgren! lol...I wasted time with some Eagles and youtube muted the audio.


Check your youtube settings...
"This Video is Private"


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

hilander999 said:


> Check your youtube settings...
> "This Video is Private"


meant to make it unlisted, think i fixed it


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah, time to redo my junk. Your guys stuff sounds SO good!!!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> More Nils Lofgren! lol...I wasted time with some Eagles and youtube muted the audio.


wow. you just tell that sounds awesome. very nice.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Surprised not many more people wanna play... some good sounding cars on the site!


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Surprised not many more people wanna play... some good sounding cars on the site!


I believe many of us are ordering video cameras.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Surprised not many more people wanna play... some good sounding cars on the site!


As soon as my rear hatch floor is done I'll be posting up. My system is very modest, so hopefully that will inspire some folks who don't have ultra-killer systems to put up a vid. I love seeing all different systems, since you never know what little seed of an idea might be planted by seeing how someone approached some install issue or whatever.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Hopefully we can keep this going! I will take some better video of mine once I get a few other things done with the setup. Waiting on a sub warranty repair, then thinking of going dual 10's IB in the rear deck.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

For sure lets keep this going! It's interesting to see peoples ideas, etc. Makes it a little different than just pics. Hopefully mine will be ready to go in a week or so


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

mines not worth posting

im enjoying this thread tho


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> mines not worth posting
> 
> im enjoying this thread tho


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think this is one thing that will motivate everyone to do better with their systems. I will get mine posted soon as possible!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

hilander999 said:


> I believe many of us are ordering video cameras.


:laugh: No need sir... a regular digi camera would suffice, or many have used thier cell phones!



dietDrThunder said:


> As soon as my rear hatch floor is done I'll be posting up. My system is very modest, so hopefully that will inspire some folks who don't have ultra-killer systems to put up a vid. I love seeing all different systems, since you never know what little seed of an idea might be planted by seeing how someone approached some install issue or whatever.


True that.. I just love music and love all kinds of system.. Expensive system, cheap system, competition system, daily driver system, etc... whatever produces music out of speakers I like to listen to it!


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

awesome great system


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> :laugh: No need sir... a regular digi camera would suffice, or many have used thier cell phones!


I wish more people with Iphone 4's would record theirs as that takes out one more variable..kinda. I can compare mine on camera with theirs and see what I might be missing. I have a vid of mine, but it's with only one midbass working since 1 channel of my p900.4 was messed up lol. I will not post that


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> mines not worth posting
> 
> im enjoying this thread tho


Mine was posted with damaged mids. 




Hmm, I could post a walk through of my gutted dash and plans for the car (dash subs, firewall mids/tweets, kick midbass), but that seems boring seeing a equipment-less car.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Mine was posted with damaged mids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER boring sir!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Give me a week, and I'll get something uploaded. That will give time to get the seat brackets done, plus its pouring rain here right now.

For now, heres two more songs from the previous setup.

Trivium - Kirisute Gomen


Pink Floyd - Signs Of Life


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey stubborn, u gonna throw that beast in the lanes when you're done ?


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's my car. New camera and manual video shooting mode with manual focus is tangly as you can probably tell. 


Well I finally got my system powered up last weekend. I have not had much time for tuning therefore No EQ, No T/A, just initial crossovers and some really quick level matching. You can probably notice the pretty rough harshness and/or sibilance (metal drivers..Go figure ) but my new RTA should be here next week so I get some real tuning done! As it sits right now is pretty much 1/2 way completed; A-pillars are not finished, I have pretty high noise floor that I need to address and I still need to seal/deaden the doors. 


Even in its current state it is the best my car has ever sounded, I'm really impressed by the xSoul2's. So after I get my doors finished and some more tuning done I'll post another one, See if we can't hear a difference via YouTube lol. 


Got some stuff to fix the doors from [email protected]


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

what a great idea this thread was. I couln't make it to the so. cal get together  but this thread is probably the best I can get right now. I think it gives me at least an idea (more than I have right now) of what different brands sound like. Big Red, your truck sounds amazing. I will have to make a point of getting to hear it in person someday. I do plan on getting to one of those get togethers one of these years... One request however, can people list what they are running for a setup? ie. what speaks and where, what amps are being run and what configuration and what head unit and processors (if any) each are running. I know some of this info can be found upon digging but with this many videos already being uploaded (and hopefully many more coming - mine included) it would save a boat load of time. This makes me kind of want to upload an iphone4 vid too although my install is not up to the level of some of your guys'. My sound isn't quite to my liking yet although going three way FINALLY yesterday most definitely has helped. I used the Focal midbox that there is a thread in the classifieds about. It did the trick alhough I think it looks kinda hideous in my ride (gotta try my hand at glass after all I guess this summer) and the pods are a little small I think too. Bigger is always better right?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

james2266 said:


> what a great idea this thread was. I couln't make it to the so. cal get together  but this thread is probably the best I can get right now. I think it gives me at least an idea (more than I have right now) of what different brands sound like. Big Red, your truck sounds amazing. I will have to make a point of getting to hear it in person someday. I do plan on getting to one of those get togethers one of these years... One request however, can people list what they are running for a setup? ie. what speaks and where, what amps are being run and what configuration and what head unit and processors (if any) each are running. I know some of this info can be found upon digging but with this many videos already being uploaded (and hopefully many more coming - mine included) it would save a boat load of time. This makes me kind of want to upload an iphone4 vid too although my install is not up to the level of some of your guys'. My sound isn't quite to my liking yet although going three way FINALLY yesterday most definitely has helped. I used the Focal midbox that there is a thread in the classifieds about. It did the trick alhough I think it looks kinda hideous in my ride (gotta try my hand at glass after all I guess this summer) and the pods are a little small I think too. Bigger is always better right?


Don't be scared man. Nobody on here is gonna judge you. Post up the vid, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Hey stubborn, u gonna throw that beast in the lanes when you're done ?


Yep. Wasnt originally going to, but after some convincing from multiple people on the Hybrids forum in my build log there, I figured why not. After deciding to do the rebuild I'm doing now, I kind of have to to justify it lol. Meca Extreme or Master classes will be the only ones open to this build.


Its gonna be a slooww build due to funds. Wife was laid off, and after more than 100 apps put in, hasnt gotten as much as a call back from most places, the ones that have tell her shes over qualified. So back to school to get her degree this fall. 

Car needs shocks and wheel bearings right now, so thats high on the list, and since the car is going to weigh a significant amount more than stock, that means coilovers with custom valving and spring rates.

Looks like no rain this weekend, Ill get a video up then. If enough people like seeing the stuff behind the build, who knows, maybe I'll do video updates in my build log. I know I'm enjoying seeing everyone elses builds.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Yep. Wasnt originally going to, but after some convincing from multiple people on the Hybrids forum in my build log there, I figured why not. After deciding to do the rebuild I'm doing now, I kind of have to to justify it lol. Meca Extreme or Master classes will be the only ones open to this build.
> 
> 
> Its gonna be a slooww build due to funds. Wife was laid off, and after more than 100 apps put in, hasnt gotten as much as a call back from most places, the ones that have tell her shes over qualified. So back to school to get her degree this fall.
> ...


If you need any help, let me know. Anybody willing to drive almost 4 hours one way for a get together on more than one occasion is serious about his sound!! 

thanks James for the kind comments!!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Jim, will do. Audio is kind of addicting, the problem is, once you hear better, its hard to live with less. Hence the level of rebuild I'm doing.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

You're preaching to the choir my friend. Lol. Sorry to go OT


----------



## Bkp02 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd take notes even, I would be very interested
BKP



bikinpunk said:


> FWIW, I really think video discussion is a great way to relate what we often talk about. I'm planning on doing a video tutorial of how to RTA and this thread has sort of ignited the fire a bit. So, though it's not exactly what the thread title calls for, I think this really is a great thread.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is my Ford 500. 

Pioneer BT-7000 head unit
carrozzeria DEP-800 eq with t/a
2 PPI tweets
2 Focal 165vr1 mids
2 PG 12' Xmaxes subs
2 Soundstream D200II, bridged one to each tweeter
2 Soundstream Ref 500's, bridged one to each mid
1 Soundstream Ref 100o bridged to the subs

Quick recording on an I phone 4. Sorry it is so short, but I couldn't e-mail myself any larger of a file.

IMG_1063.mp4 video by bballerfromsg - Photobucket

Build Thread

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/64844-ford-500-first-real-install.html


----------



## LazyCrazy (May 24, 2010)

Here is my simple 3 way all Alpine JDM setup






2nd setup


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> Don't be scared man. Nobody on here is gonna judge you. Post up the vid, I'm looking forward to it.


I will try to get one up here once I get back from work tonight. If not, definitely sometime this weekend.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah!! Now we are talking! Keep them coming guys. Love this thread!!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Really wishing I did a little video before I pulled everything. Would be a fun comparison after the change...as of now I have some gaping holes and cable to show off. Lol

Enjoying the videos though! If this is still going at the end of the summer (hopefully have equipment in then), I'll post one up. 

Love this thread, great idea!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be honest, I really don't think a video of a soundsystem is a proper means of demo'ing it because you don't get to hear all the spacial aspects that make up the system (depth, width, etc). Much less the frequency response itself suffers because of the mic used to record. But, I feel peer pressure so I'll upload some of mine as well. lol.

Erin's Car Chain - YouTube


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Pretty quick on that p99 remote Erin. Very impressed


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey y'all, I think I'm going to put up a video of mine today.

Currently the car is a mess and back in testing and temporary mode. If I made two videos, one of how the car stands now - torn apart, absolutely no tuning or EQ or even TA, nowhere close to how I want it - and when I get my stuff together - semi permanent drivers, car back together, good tune - and see if there's any noticable difference between the two videos using the same recording device and same songs/volume, would anyone actually watch them both?

Figure it may be a neat test to carry out... maybe?


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll be honest, I really don't think a video of a soundsystem is a proper means of demo'ing it because you don't get to hear all the spacial aspects that make up the system (depth, width, etc). Much less the frequency response itself suffers because of the mic used to record. But, I feel peer pressure so I'll upload some of mine as well. lol.


Pretty amazing. I love reading your posts lol. Is that P99 the only processor in the system right now?




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Hey y'all, I think I'm going to put up a video of mine today.
> 
> Currently the car is a mess and back in testing and temporary mode. If I made two videos, one of how the car stands now - torn apart, absolutely no tuning or EQ or even TA, nowhere close to how I want it - and when I get my stuff together - semi permanent drivers, car back together, good tune - and see if there's any noticable difference between the two videos using the same recording device and same songs/volume, would anyone actually watch them both?
> 
> Figure it may be a neat test to carry out... maybe?


Yes. Control/variable data gathering is good.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Yes. Control/variable data gathering is good.


Agreed. Everyone seams to like playing "Keith don't go" so I stuck with that. I found the aluminum case on my iPhone effected the recording so I just recorded with a T3i


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Pretty quick on that p99 remote Erin. Very impressed


haha. thanks. I pretty much only ever use the remote.



stockley.rod said:


> Pretty amazing. I love reading your posts lol. Is that P99 the only processor in the system right now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


yep. that's the only one I'm currently using.

I have a mosconi dsp on the way and hope to use it to tackle room modes.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll be honest, I really don't think a video of a soundsystem is a proper means of demo'ing it because you don't get to hear all the spacial aspects that make up the system (depth, width, etc). Much less the frequency response itself suffers because of the mic used to record. But, I feel peer pressure so I'll upload some of mine as well. lol.




i think this is all for fun. it's interesting to me even so. i don't see how you can listen to a video and hear if a system sounds great or not. but moving pictures can definitely tell more than still when it comes to fit and finish in an install.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> i think this is all for fun. it's interesting to me even so. i don't see how you can listen to a video and hear if a system sounds great or not. but moving pictures can definitely tell more than still when it comes to fit and finish in an install.


Of course a video cannot show the ambiance that is past the pillars outside the car or the focuz of the center stage, or the drummer that is around your headlights... but at the same time, if a system is sibilant, you can hear that cue through a video, or if a system sounds edgy you can hear through a video, or if a system sounds cold and sterile you can hear that cue.. etc... video doesnt paint the whole picture but its FUN to get to have a glimpse... hehe  With that being said, a goood system you can watch the video and just know that its good!  just my opinion anyway.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't think you can hear any of those things. I think you only hear how good (or bad) your computer speaker setup is.

You guys are basically bootlegging your car systems.  I've never heard a bootleg recording of a concert even remotely resemble the sound of the real thing. Even when professionally done.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

MarkZ said:


> I don't think you can hear any of those things. I think you only hear how good (or bad) your computer speaker setup is.
> 
> You guys are basically bootlegging your car systems.  I've never heard a bootleg recording of a concert even remotely resemble the sound of the real thing. Even when professionally done.


good way of putting it.  of course what you're using to record has lots to do with it also. i don't think my Canon S95 has much in the way of high fidelity microphone. 

but don't get me wrong, this is fun...just don't judge much into the sound part.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are some terrible vids of mine, garage lighting is terrible and the mic on my camera auto adjusts and has low end gain LOL.

Quick tour:


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone wanna help me figure out how to post a video in the replies?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

So there's that. All I have is the sub, midbass and midrange playing with no EQ, no TA, nothing. My phone doesn't really pick up much low end either.

So hopefully there will be an audible difference in the next video when I do have all my drivers playing, with EQ, and TA. Otherwise, whatever.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

millerlyte, love the HU. Somedays I really miss the one I had.
Im uploading another video from my canon T1i as I type this, playing "Keith dont go". Figure that seems to be the trend, so might help to play the same thing as everyone else. Im planning a new setup right now, but this one isnt sounding TOO bad. No sub again in the video. Its in for warranty repair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8HiYc_fw2g&list=UUKssjkonq-vxrDCQZ4eCC5Q&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rodneypierce said:


> millerlyte, love the HU. Somedays I really miss the one I had.
> Im uploading another video from my canon T1i as I type this, playing "Keith dont go". Figure that seems to be the trend, so might help to play the same thing as everyone else. Im planning a new setup right now, but this one isnt sounding TOO bad. No sub again in the video. Its in for warranty repair.


I guess there are a few in the upload phase. I am doing the same. Mine might seem a little off as I have never done anything like that before. I also noticed that my navi system was playing something different than it was saying :laugh: It tends to do that everytime it does its voice recognition database check. Anyways, I don't have the 'Keith don't go' song and dare I say never heard it before this thread. I like it however and will look to grab a copy of it.

Millerlite, I was shocked you had no eq or processing of anykind in that system. Sure sounds better than mine (I know it is just a cell video) with no processing of any kind. What 8 inch driver are you using there? No tweeters either?

Video should be up within the hour or so. Very slow, I guess I made it too long. Hope it isn't too dark for everyone. I was in my garage at dusk.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay, finally got uploaded to youtube  A couple of other mistakes I noticed on a quick view of my video. I said I didn't like the sound of the midboxes but actually meant that I didn't care for the look. I will be making an attempt at fiberglassing in the coming months when I get co-operative weather and the time to attempt it. It will be my first venture so wish me luck

Here is the vid, I apologize if it is a little on the dark side and it is an iphone video so take that into consideration. I take suggestions/opinions well and would love anyone's opinions on the sound even if it is a little difficult to get a full read from an iphone mic'd demo Anyways, here it is:

Rockin' Rav4 - YouTube

The current equipment as mentioned in the video:

Pioneer Z110BT
Audison Bit One.1 LRx 5.1k
Hertz ML 165 + ML700
Morel Ultimo 12 (2 ohm) + MT22
Audiosystem Twister F4/380 bridged mode


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd like to get in on this and I might have to film in the dark. My visual presentation is not up to where I want it. I just got a PXA-H700 in the mail today so it might be a good time to do videos before and after I install it.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

james2266 said:


> Millerlite, I was shocked you had no eq or processing of anykind in that system. Sure sounds better than mine (I know it is just a cell video) with no processing of any kind. What 8 inch driver are you using there? No tweeters either?


It sounds better on camera than it does irl. The video is misleading. Masks any downward pulls to the stage because the sources are all below the dash. Without the occasional pull though the stage is still pretty centered and even a couple inches above the dash. 

The tweeters are there, just not plugged in. Not gonna disclose what 8s I'm running just yet though


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

While I do want to make a video or two to share in this thread, what's been explained about the limitations of videos vs. the live experience is exactly why I haven't filmed my car. While I don't know any of you personally, I do think MarkZ has some wisdom to share that's basically been thrown back in his face rudely.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Mono mic camera that sounds like records about 80-8K.  Preview: Could barely keep my eyes open and the bass hurt.

Must be getting old........


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Mono mic camera that sounds like records about 80-8K.  *Preview: Could barely keep my eyes open and the bass hurt.*
> 
> Must be getting old........


You and *everyone else* who's ever demoed your car. And that, sir, is awesome. 





Also, let's stop our bitching and get back to the point of the thread. Regardless of anyone's personal opinion, many people enjoy these posts, so let them do so in peace.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

I noticed from watching a few of the videos a lot of you guys leave the ignition in the on position instead of acc while listening with the car off. Just curious as to why one would run all those lights and other functions unnecessarily while the charging system isn't running. Especially for long periods of time. By the way I for one love the idea of this thread, its a change of pace from the usual everyday post. Its nice to see different members systems in action.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

duro78 said:


> I noticed from watching a few of the videos a lot of you guys leave the ignition in the on position instead of acc while listening with the car off. Just curious as to why one would run all those lights and other functions unnecessarily while the charging system isn't running. Especially for long periods of time. By the way I for one love the idea of this thread, its a change of pace from the usual everyday post.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk




I had my car running for my video. But I know most good batteries won't die after only 5 or so minutes these videos run, even with everything drawing current at the same time. It usually takes longer than that... usually.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> I had my car running for my video. But I know most good batteries won't die after only 5 or so minutes these videos run, even with everything drawing current at the same time. It usually takes longer than that... usually.


Sorry didn't even notice in your video I just realized it when I saw the last one. Since my car is on the noisy side I do A LOT of listening with the engine off so I guess that's why I noticed. I run two hc1400's so my ass usually gets tired of sitting in the seat way before the voltage dips too low. Idk just seemed like some guys were putying an unnecessary strain on they're batteries. By the way loved watching your video thanks for sharing.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Mono mic camera that sounds like records about 80-8K.  Preview: Could barely keep my eyes open and the bass hurt.
> 
> Must be getting old........


Ahhh "Superstition" from the EMMA disc...nice Kirk! One of my previous system's favorites  Lemme see if I can give yall a sampler or some shizzz...low-fi style


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

audionutz said:


> Ahhh "Superstition" from the EMMA disc...nice Kirk! One of my previous system's favorites  Lemme see if I can give yall a sampler or some shizzz...low-fi style



Look forward to it, almost as much as I look forward to getting my discs in the mail. Should be any day now actually. It does suck living in Canada sometimes - well, at least when it comes to mail 

I hope that some of you guys got to see my video as it was posted just before all the fallout late last night and earlier today. I hope it helped someone in someway. Too bad there wasn't a better way to get the sound recorded. It does give at least some idea and I (like several others) think it is a nice cool idea.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

ONLY because I think this is a "fun to do thing", am I doing this. I agree that one can not base a system off of this. 


Pt. 1 


Pt. 2



Ride:
2000 GMC Sierra Ext cab Z71


System:
HU:--------- Eclipse AVN6620
Amp:------- Audison LRx5.1k, Does the active crossing over
Processers:- AudioControl DQS, Phoenix Gold BassCube (for now, will be for sale soon)
Tweets:---- Clarion SSS601, HP ~4k Hz 12dB/oct, 50w each
Mids:------- Silver Flute 6 1/2", BP 50Hz - ~4k Hz 12dB/oct per, 160w each
Sub:-------- Clarion SSW1200 12", LP 63Hz 12dB/oct, 1150w
Box: ------- Self built, 1.4 cf net ported, tuned to 32Hz


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

audionutz said:


> Ahhh "Superstition" from the EMMA disc...nice Kirk! One of my previous system's favorites  Lemme see if I can give yall a sampler or some shizzz...low-fi style


SO I have music on the way?


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Mono mic camera that sounds like records about 80-8K.  Preview: Could barely keep my eyes open and the bass hurt.
> 
> Must be getting old........


Sounds like a cool rendition of that song... can I buy it from somewhere?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Something like so, but with more quality music? (although an Audionutz RockNutz CD being played)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo man whys youz got to head unitz?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll be honest, I really don't think a video of a soundsystem is a proper means of demo'ing it because you don't get to hear all the spacial aspects that make up the system (depth, width, etc). Much less the frequency response itself suffers because of the mic used to record. But, I feel peer pressure so I'll upload some of mine as well. lol.
> 
> Erin's Car Chain - YouTube


Your pillars seem to look like a yeti's back... what are they covered in?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Wesayso said:


> Sounds like a cool rendition of that song... can I buy it from somewhere?


Contact "audionutz" he has it on one of his discs. He seems to be the man of the hour. hehe


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm really not happy with the sound quality of this video. The camera is on my Droid X, and I must have been blocking the sound with my hands during part of the recording. It's especially noticeable during the last few moments. Anyway, it took 90 minutes from recording to final processing on YouTube and my dash is now in pieces so I can't do it over. :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Great choice of music for your vid!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

IBcivic said:


> Great choice of music for your vid!


X2 love Tool!


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

http://youtu.be/NQc3eTrm-rI

here is mine recorded with phone camera.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

x3 Tool..."ride the spiral to the end it may just go where no one's been"


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I added a PXA-H700. 

...and I took out 2 pairs of tweeters, took my center pods apart, and I crammed the 2" widebanders into the far corners of the dash.

In the beginning of the video it sounds like the kick drum was coming from over-worked subs. It's the kind of thing I never hear in the car.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Really enjoy Maynard's self expression, thanks for the APC video. At least on my computer the phones mic comes across overdriven on the low end at the beginning of the video. Otherwise sounds great!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

gu9cci said:


> Porsche z studio - YouTube
> 
> here is mine recorded with phone camera.


Glad to see you got it all in bud!


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

whoever said:


> Really enjoy Maynard's self expression, thanks for the APC video. At least on my computer the phones mic comes across overdriven on the low end at the beginning of the video. Otherwise sounds great!


I hope it's just the mic, but the car sounds really different so it's a lot to take in. Thank you.

gu9cci - the car looks and sounds incredible!


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Glad to see you got it all in bud!


yea tell me about that


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

trumpet said:


> I hope it's just the mic, but the car sounds really different so it's a lot to take in. Thank you.
> 
> gu9cci - the car looks and sounds incredible!


thank you sir.Your soung great as well


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> <snip>Who cares about accurate reproduction on a forum thread. It's something that's fun and enjoyable to watch, listen to and see everyone's setups. It's a nice change from pictures and talk.


This.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> ...
> 
> And there goes the thread....


Ya I should not have tried to 'help' with that prev. post. Maybe a mod will come in and clean house...back to the vids!

I'll make up for it by doing mine soon.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ok this is a sweet thread. i think if i have some time tonight ill do a walkthrough of my system. lots of stuff is going to change on the front end side, but i think it will be cool to have a video of where it is at right now to share with you guys 

im at work, and no youtube and very slow internet... so ill have to check out all your videos when i get home.

very cool idea OP


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

req said:


> ok this is a sweet thread. i think if i have some time tonight ill do a walkthrough of my system. lots of stuff is going to change on the front end side, but i think it will be cool to have a video of where it is at right now to share with you guys
> 
> im at work, and no youtube and very slow internet... so ill have to check out all your videos when i get home.
> 
> very cool idea OP


I agree. I want to get in on the fun but, still waiting on my amp to get back. :curtain:"Arc, you guys in here?" 

Everyone's cars sound great. Though you can't get the experience of sitting in them, if you've demo'd enough, you can get the gist of the system. I think the most interesting part is seeing what music each person chooses.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been requested to clean up the OT in this thread and will do so when I get a chance later tonight.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread = extremely awesome

Drama = fail
Moar videos = moar awesome!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

here is a short walk-thru


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

BigRed said:


> here is a short walk-thru


Very, very nice. The bed of your truck is beautiful! I'd love to have balls enough for a blow through.... but not there yet. Lol


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

BigRed said:


> here is a short walk-thru


Very nice walkthrough. Hadnt seen the amps with them lit up before.

Still havent gotten to a video walkthough yet, havent touched the car at all in a few days, adopted a dog the day before JT's GTG, he was sick, started getting better, then got very sick and is in the hospital right now. I'll try to get something up when we have a better idea whats going on with him.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

BigRed said:


> here is a short walk-thru


Wow, that is one impressive install man. I had no idea that you had all of that in the bed of the truck. I actually didn't realize you were running near that much power either


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks man. yeah I like to get up and boogie once in a while 

toostubborn, looking forward to your progress


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

hopefully tomorrow i can get a video. i went out to the beach with my wife today


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

BIGRED - Sick install man. It looks REALLY good! 



req said:


> hopefully tomorrow i can get a video. i went out to the beach with my wife today


Good for you!!! Got to keep the Mrs. Happy!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

How about a Jeep with some Arc/Hybrid/Pioneer/Etc...


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> How about a Jeep with some Arc/Hybrid/Pioneer/Etc...



Now, that is my kind of sound. What song is that? Most importantly what exactly are the components being used in this vehicle?


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> How about a Jeep with some Arc/Hybrid/Pioneer/Etc...


Lovin your vids  

That dash mat fits awesome, Is it glued down?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry its so long winded LOL.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^ Nice Video! I really like the install!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

req said:


> sorry its so long winded LOL.



I actually watched the whole video, lol. I like the practicality of your install. And some nice amps you got there


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Sub'd and making a video tomorrow. Awesome idea.
I've been thinking about some kind of car audio video chat but this is even better.
I like the videos where there's a walkthrough of the whole system like bikin's and will be doing mine in the same style.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

james2266 said:


> Now, that is my kind of sound. What song is that? Most importantly what exactly are the components being used in this vehicle?


Michael Ruff, "Wishing Well", ala Sheffield Labs...RIP


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

audionutz said:


> Michael Ruff, "Wishing Well", ala Sheffield Labs...RIP


I got that the hard way.:laugh: I typed about 3 lines from the song and used itunes for what google gave me Any chance that song is on one of these cds?

I have only listened to about 20 sec. off 3 songs from each cd so far to get a quick idea. My initial impression - WOW. Awesome quality and a number of them are perfect for testing various aspects of my setup. Staging (I might have some ?s for you on placement of various aspects in the stage once I get more time with some of them), centering vocals, dynamics, etc. Most definitely worth the price and then some - on my initial 10 mins with all 5 discs.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks guys 

i apologize again, it got long and i didnt even realize it haha! pics of behind the door panels and stuff on the last few pages of my signature link 

but i did get my inspiration from erin [bikinpunk] and the OP SouthSyde.


everyone has had cool videos so far!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> sorry its so long winded LOL.




Wait...SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!

You mean to tell me that if you actually hook up the Ainet cable between the Head unit and the H701 when using Optical that you dont have to have the major inconvenience of using the RUX to control volume? that is Flipping brilliant!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

REq- YOu are now the new King, I was wondering if anyone was going to beat Erin's 11 min, but you just killed it!  pretty awesome install man! Again, love the alpine two dins!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll get mine up tomorrow if theres time. Gonna be a long one to be able to show everything that I'm working on with the car.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

req said:


> sorry its so long winded LOL.


I love your setup man, simple and sexy all in one


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

OK so my MP4 vid isnt compatible with youtube, so while I research this, please close ur eyes and enjoy an audio excerpt from Keb Mo lamely recorded by my tablet...and imagine staring at a nice sound monitor CDX450 in the dash  The text alert u heard was mine, not Keb's LOL! 

And remember, this is LOW-Fi


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

audionutz said:


> OK so my MP4 vid isnt compatible with youtube, so while I research this, please close ur eyes and enjoy an audio excerpt from Keb Mo lamely recorded by my tablet...and imagine staring at a nice sound monitor CDX450 in the dash  The text alert u heard was mine, not Keb's LOL!
> 
> And remember, this is LOW-Fi


Big Meat always had a warmth that I always enjoyed. was something the Civic never had. 2 Totally different sounding cars, built and tuned by the same person.
thats a definite conundrum


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Mic i wouldnt say the civic lacked warmth at all LOL! I would say the old meat was just smoother and full and easy to listen to anything, like sittin in a recliner holdin a remote in one hand and ur junk in the other. Civic was gripping, and definitely more "live".

Anyways, heres another fun track i found recently, for ****s and grins.

big meat 2 - YouTube


Big meat 3 - YouTube


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

audionutz said:


> OK so my MP4 vid isnt compatible with youtube, so while I research this, please close ur eyes and enjoy an audio excerpt from Keb Mo lamely recorded by my tablet...and imagine staring at a nice sound monitor CDX450 in the dash  The text alert u heard was mine, not Keb's LOL!
> 
> And remember, this is LOW-Fi


beautiful detail! the bass is in that song is hard to get right. sounds like you nailed it.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Mic i wouldnt say the civic lacked warmth at all LOL! I would say the old meat was just smoother and full and easy to listen to anything, like sittin in a recliner holdin a remote in one hand and ur junk in the other. Civic was gripping, and definitely more "live".
> 
> Anyways, heres another fun track i found recently, for ****s and grins.



Civic, at ESN 2010, sounded like a studio. You heard every flaw, every detail, but too me lacked some warmth and bottom end.
Big Meat too me, was always more lively and overall a more enjoyable listening experience.
I liken it to the Civic being in a chemistry lab, analyzing, dissecting every ingredient to find the "perfect" solution
whereas
Big Meat was more like just mixing **** together outside and hoping you can make something explode


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

hmm maybe Ill post a video up at the end of this week when I get things dialed.

Im really enjoying the videos...especially the walk thru's...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Steve, those videos sounds real good! UR midbass is definately on point sir..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks for the props guys. like i said, i did the trunk for erganomics, i wanted the spare, i wanted lots of cone area, and i wanted huge amps lol. so i didnt sacrafice anything LOL!

the front stage is going to evolve again soon - when it does i can post another video


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Req u did a fine job


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I posted mine a few pages back, but it's no longer there, IDK. 

NOTE: For those making videos, PLEASE quit with the "uhhh"s. If you can't think of what to say next, just remain quiet until it comes to you. That's one of the biggest rules in speech/presentation class and sadly, it drives me nuts. 

I'm going to re-do mine anyway now that I have a better camera. 

A lot of these look good.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got my sd card cleared to make the video and photobucket stuff figured out 
Working on page five of my script to talk about why I did what I did, lol. Ready to rock.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> I posted mine a few pages back, but it's no longer there, IDK.
> 
> NOTE: For those making videos, PLEASE quit with the "uhhh"s. If you can't think of what to say next, just remain quiet until it comes to you. That's one of the biggest rules in speech/presentation class and sadly, it drives me nuts.
> 
> .


uhhhhh.....I'm not in class or giving a speech. If it bothers you that much, don't watch my videos. I did mine on the fly with no preparation. This stuff is not that serious


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> NOTE: For those making videos, PLEASE quit with the "uhhh"s. If you can't think of what to say next, just remain quiet until it comes to you. That's one of the biggest rules in speech/presentation class and sadly, it drives me nuts.


As a 5-year veteran of competitive speaking as a teenager I get where you're coming from, but you can make yourself ignore that.  If you took that class recently it might take you a decade or so. :laugh:

edit: oohhhh post 666


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> NOTE: For those making videos, PLEASE quit with the "uhhh"s. If you can't think of what to say next, just remain quiet until it comes to you. That's one of the biggest rules in speech/presentation class and sadly, it drives me nuts.


Now that's just silly. A little forethought before making a presentation is always good, but unless I'm making a State of the Union address, a few 'uhhs' and 'ahhs' here and there is really nothing of concern. It's pretty normal, especially when you realize you are engaging in one-sided conversation with a piece of recording equipment and not a real person. It's less natural and a bit awkward, and so some folks will stumble on their words more often. 

Anywho, I for one am enjoying all of these videos for what they are - fun. Since I know I will likely never get to see most of these cars, save for a select few images on a build log, it's nice to get as close as possible to some really neat looking cars, see them in action, and hear what the owner has to say. It's like going to a virtual meet - just like the ones in real life, where people don't take everything seriously and critique minor speech imperfections, and everybody just has a good time.

This thread was a great idea and I do hope many more people continue to add their videos, whether it's a simple, silent demo or a full-blown walkthrough of the car.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

For whatever reason people just like to complain about any little thing on this site. It's like a bunch of old crabby people around here.

Anyways, I'm really enjoying this thread and will try to contribute once my setup is done within the next 2 months or so. Most likely without commentary so I don't make anyone off themselves with my terrible public speaking....lol 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bkp02 (Mar 17, 2012)

The only thing I'm whining about is every time I watch a new video my build costs go up 10%  Seeing everyone's setup's has helped me see my way past a couple design and wiring problems I was having. It's helped me nail down a couple of equipment choices. In my 3 months of lurking and one month of being a member it has been that most useful thread I have come across out of the four sites I view. Thank You again everyone.
BKP


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

only one thing - could one of you moderators take all the videos and maybe combine them into one post at the beginning so people dont have to sift through like 5 pages of conversations?


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Anywho, I for one am enjoying all of these videos for what they are - fun. Since I know I will likely never get to see most of these cars, save for a select few images on a build log, it's nice to get as close as possible to some really neat looking cars, see them in action, and hear what the owner has to say. *It's like going to a virtual meet - just like the ones in real life, where people don't take everything seriously and critique minor speech imperfections, and everybody just has a good time.*
> 
> *This thread was a great idea *and I do hope many more people continue to add their videos, whether it's a simple, silent demo or a full-blown walkthrough of the car.





req said:


> only one thing - could one of you moderators take all the videos and maybe combine them into one post at the beginning *so people dont have to sift through like 5 pages of conversations?*


I have a better idea for the powers that be...

Lets make this the first car audio forum with a *"Virtual Car Meet"* section.

Call it whatever you like, but this thread is a great idea and is very enjoyable, regardless of the playful banter among those who are more serious then others, and keeping just one thread will certainly make for a lot of pages of people arguing about this or that... where a section for videos has the advantage of having the members video in the first post of the thread, and from there whoever wants to may critique that system or ***** about the speech characteristics of the presenter.

This will make it much easier for members to watch all the videos, without getting disturbed by some of the less then polite forum members that may troll along and not agree with the idea.

*I for one, would really like to see this happen. This forum ROCKS!*


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

hilander999 said:


> I have a better idea for the powers that be...
> 
> Lets make this the first car audio forum with a *"Virtual Car Meet"* section.
> 
> ...


I agree. how about a separate sub-forum somewhere on here just for this. Maybe under the build logs forum(?)


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Definately a good idea, especially as a build log sub forum.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> I agree. how about a separate sub-forum somewhere on here just for this. Maybe under the build logs forum(?)


I concur, great idea and I hope it gets implemented.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

james2266 said:


> I concur, great idea and I hope it gets implemented.


Guess we just have to wait and see if any of the mods think its worth the effort.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It's way harder than I thought to do this and not screw up and sound foolish. 
Wish I could edit it. I tried to script it but I think it might be easier if I just talk.
Should have one up by the weekend.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> It's way harder than I thought to do this and not screw up and sound foolish.
> Wish I could edit it. I tried to script it but I think it might be easier if I just talk.
> Should have one up by the weekend.


lol yea its really not easy haha. i had to film it about 6 times. the first time the mailman came over and interrupted me. then a fa-18 flew over. then i realized i was holding my finger over the mic, then i blanked out haha. then i realized i skipped talking about something, then i realized it was over 14 minutes long hahah!!!

it took forever to upload to youtube lol. but it was cool.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> It's way harder than I thought to do this and not screw up and sound foolish.
> *Wish I could edit it*. I tried to script it but I think it might be easier if I just talk.
> Should have one up by the weekend.


Why can't you edit it?

You obviously have a computer, and windows comes with software built in to do just that. Or there are some great freeware programs that offer much more power but can be slightly intimidating to those who are not familiar with how they work. VirtualDub is one of my favorites, is free and very powerfull. You can do just about anything with it and the plugins that have been written for it. They also have a great forum for help. Just google a bit and there are all sorts of walk throughs to do just about anything you want.

Years ago it would have taken dedicated equipment costing thousands of dollars to do what todays laptops are capable of doing from the factory. If all your wanting to do is cut parts out, thats the easiet thing of all and I would be more then happy to walk you through how to do it with free software that rivals the most espensive editing suites. VirtualDub is awesome for tasks like this. :builder2:


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a vid I took with my Droid RAZR of Nirvana doing "My Girl/In The Pines" Unplugged DVD. Kinda unique with the video to go along with it:

Nirvana "My Girl" Unplugged in my truck - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure how to accomplish that request and still contain every vidclip in the same thread since there's no way to keep members from choosing to comment and I don't want to have to go into it all the time to delete.

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh, let me think about it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

hilander999 said:


> I have a better idea for the powers that be...
> 
> Lets make this the first car audio forum with a *"Virtual Car Meet"* section.
> 
> ...


It's going to have to be a separate forum and highlander999 title idea seems to make sense.
I will see what I can do.

BTW, love the HAL-9000 avatar pic. 

_Dave........Dave........I can feel my mind slipping......._

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Hmmm, not sure how to accomplish that request and still contain every vidclip in the same thread since there's no way to keep members from choosing to comment and I don't want to have to go into it all the time to delete.
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh, let me think about it.
> 
> ...


What I propose is a new forum section for video walk throughs like this thread has.
Then move this thread to that section, close it and pin it.
This gives the members an area speciffically for videos, and each video will have its own thread which keeps the conversations seperate from each other and makes the whole idea work.




> BTW, love the HAL-9000 avatar pic.
> 
> Dave........Dave........I can feel my mind slipping.......


"Im sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that."

Thanks, I've been using that avatar for at least 10 years now and just finally got around to uploading it here. HAL has always been one of my favorite movie characters, not to leave out JOSHUA of course.
I feel like I just dated myself.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice videos to all of you! 

Erin & req - 

I noticed both of you have one 4-channel running the left & one on the right. Are there any advantages to doing this as opposed to bridging one 4-channel to the midbass & the other running the mids/highs?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

fish said:


> Nice videos to all of you!
> 
> Erin & req -
> 
> I noticed both of you have one 4-channel running the left & one on the right. Are there any advantages to doing this as opposed to bridging one 4-channel to the midbass & the other running the mids/highs?


I believe its to eliminate crosstalk between the drivers.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

hilander999 said:


> What I propose is a new forum section for video walk throughs like this thread has.
> Then move this thread to that section, close it and pin it.
> This gives the members an area speciffically for videos, and each video will have its own thread which keeps the conversations seperate from each other and makes the whole idea work.
> 
> ...


Wow... Joshua... Memories


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I have 200w x 4 lol. I'm using all the channels on my amps, if I wanted to I could use one amp for mids/highs and the other for subs, let's say cross talk lol, I like that.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> Wow... Joshua... Memories


WANT.TO.PLAY.A.GAME?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome movie!


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

mc chris, ig88's 57 chevy

he has a shout out to hal9000 where he says;
Let me tell you bout my plan to make a better day
Let me tell you who I am and how I paved the way
Made it cool for H.A.L. to say, "I can't help you Dave"

ig88 is a robot bounty hunter from star wars, i think its cool how he threw in the reference.

back on topic.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Sshadow Marx | Facebook


beerdrnkr said:


> For whatever reason people just like to complain about any little thing on this site. It's like a bunch of old crabby people around here.
> 
> Anyways, I'm really enjoying this thread and will try to contribute once my setup is done within the next 2 months or so. Most likely without commentary so I don't make anyone off themselves with my terrible public speaking....lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

hilander999 said:


> WANT.TO.PLAY.A.GAME?


I think I was 11 when that came out. Immediately after watching that movie when we got home I ran to the Apple IIe and tried to code up an app that resembled the "login" process. :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought War Games was kinda weak.
Tic-Tac-Toe saves the world. 
Blah........


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I thought War Games was kinda weak.
> Tic-Tac-Toe saves the world.
> Blah........
> 
> ...


The simplest things can teach a machine a lot eh? The only way to win is to not play...


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

warning noob demo. no EQ, my take on time alignment, its probably way off

amps are under back seat, i didnt have enough time to show them, fiance's camera not much room dont want to delete stuff

Cruzer's noob setup/demo - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> warning noob demo. no EQ, my take on time alignment, its probably way off
> 
> amps are under back seat, i didnt have enough time to show them, fiance's camera not much room dont want to delete stuff
> 
> Cruzer's noob setup/demo - YouTube


Not coming up.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Not coming up.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Came up for me....


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a fan of Apocalyptica. Nice choice. Whose song is it originally? Sounds badass man.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> I'm a fan of Apocalyptica. Nice choice. Whose song is it originally? Sounds badass man.


thanks

Good question. Are all their songs based off others? I know they covered a lot of metallica


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I know at least a few of their songs are their own, but they're more known for doing covers.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> warning noob demo. no EQ, my take on time alignment, its probably way off
> 
> amps are under back seat, i didnt have enough time to show them, fiance's camera not much room dont want to delete stuff
> 
> Cruzer's noob setup/demo - YouTube


What is the name of the song you are playing?
I can tell by the video that it's got to sound bad as hell in your car, too bad the camera can't capture the music a little better. Still a fun thread.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

hilander999 said:


> What is the name of the song you are playing?
> I can tell by the video that it's got to sound bad as hell in your car, too bad the camera can't capture the music a little better. Still a fun thread.


path by apocolyptica might misspelled the band
it's in the YouTube descripion at bottom


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Cruzer, is that where you are going to keep your tweeters?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

kizz said:


> Cruzer, is that where you are going to keep your tweeters?


Probably. Their so big if I mount in pillars I'm afraid it will look funny. They can't fit in the corners of the pillars. In my build log I show picture and asked if I should go for it or if it looks to silly. No one responded 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...7848-02-jeep-grand-cherokee-noob-install.html

why do u ask? THe windshield? The angle their at? I've got to figure out how to get them in there and put the stock piece back over. That's the stock tweeter location.


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a vid I took awhile ago, while playing with my camera. Nothing serious.

'95 Integra Jl Audio 8W7 & 500/1 HD - YouTube


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> Probably. Their so big if I mount in pillars I'm afraid it will look funny. They can't fit in the corners of the pillars. In my build log I show picture and asked if I should go for it or if it looks to silly. No one responded
> 
> why do u ask? THe windshield? The angle their at? I've got to figure out how to get them in there and put the stock piece back over. That's the stock tweeter location.


Maybe some wave guides?


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wesayso said:


> Maybe some wave guides?


Those things make me smile every time I see them.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like the virtual audition forum is going to happen.
I will post again on when it's up and running.
I will need all of you to repost your vids with descriptions in the format guidelines that will be described in the first thread once it is up.

You guys asked for it so it's my hope that you will use it. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats realy cool!!! Thanks for all your work...


PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Looks like the virtual audition forum is going to happen.
> I will post again on when it's up and running.
> I will need all of you to repost your vids with descriptions in the format guidelines that will be described in the first thread once it is up.
> 
> ...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome, I was planning to do this tomorrow morning, since I worked today, and its way too hot right now. Went from 70 to 90 in just a couple days.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Khymera-B said:


> Just a vid I took awhile ago, while playing with my camera. Nothing serious.
> 
> '95 Integra Jl Audio 8W7 & 500/1 HD - YouTube


500 watts on an 8", I like it


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Wesayso said:


> Maybe some wave guides?


Ok... That was cool


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Khymera-B said:


> Just a vid I took awhile ago, while playing with my camera. Nothing serious.
> 
> '95 Integra Jl Audio 8W7 & 500/1 HD - YouTube


Did you strip a set of Bride seats to upholster your doors?

side note: Tags: "this forum is rocks, virtual meat.":laugh:


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

trumpet said:


> side note: Tags: "this forum is rocks, virtual meat.":laugh:


Sounds like a cheap porno.


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> 500 watts on an 8", I like it


Thanx man, I really appreciate it. Probably one of the smoothest setups I've ever had. I can say the HU, amp, and enclosure had just as much to do w/ it as the sub. The box was custom built to JL/my specs tuned to 33hz. I had multiple crossovers working at the time so it was pretty steep between 63 and 80hz. Definitely a loud space saver. Sounded much better in person.


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

trumpet said:


> Did you strip a set of Bride seats to upholster your doors?


No, I was going to install the Bride Cugas, but moved to a German vehicle due to the engine locking up at 240k miles. I ordered the loose fabric, removed the interior, and wrapped it all in.


----------



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

Done another vid this evening of something completely different. (which hopefully won't get blocked like the last one) The full build log and system setup is here.

In short, the system is as follows:

Addzest DRX9255 playing via Alpine 3672 active xover, 3566 6ch amp & 3553 4ch amp. Speakers are Alpine 6062GD 6.5" woofers, Vifa TG9 3.5" mids and Vifa XT25 ring radiators and the sub is an SPL1003A 10" sub in a 1.5cu.ft ported enclosure.

Music is Michael McCann - Opening Theme to Deus Ex Human Revolution





An older one that i never posted. Similar settings to the one above. (Gypsy Kings - Moorea) Apologies for the loud clicks half way.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> Probably. Their so big if I mount in pillars I'm afraid it will look funny. They can't fit in the corners of the pillars. In my build log I show picture and asked if I should go for it or if it looks to silly. No one responded
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...7848-02-jeep-grand-cherokee-noob-install.html
> 
> why do u ask? THe windshield? The angle their at? I've got to figure out how to get them in there and put the stock piece back over. That's the stock tweeter location.


Nice system, Is that blue power wire ran up your A-Pillar?

Seams to be lots of metal heads around


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

--Kei-- said:


> Music is Michael McCann - Opening Theme to Deus Ex Human Revolution


The nighttime street view with the rain and background street light really adds to the overall feel of this video. It's almost like a movie. Nice work.


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

very interesting thread and gives a lot of ideas for people who are planning an install or just wanna try some thing new.. hopefully ill get mine in soon


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVU-o80zGCE&feature=g-upl&context=G2505b8aAUAAAAAAAAAA

mcintosh mx 5000
brax nox4 dsp
mp z studio 
NO Sub
recorded with i phone


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

gu9cci said:


>


Gotta love Norah! I can tell even from that video that you got some serious detail happening there. Wish I had a micro precision dealer anywhere near me to hear some of their stuff.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

james2266 said:


> Gotta love Norah! I can tell even from that video that you got some serious detail happening there. Wish I had a micro precision dealer anywhere near me to hear some of their stuff.


Thanks James..
Yea those z studio speakers are so realistic it is hard to catch them on iphone but i will get camcorder and record another.
just switch to active and after 20 minutes of tuning i got here.
I sucks on tuning but learning.
Thank you again for positive comment.Thats make me going forward with setting everything to best possible.
I'm half way there


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Looks like the virtual audition forum is going to happen.
> I will post again on when it's up and running.
> I will need all of you to repost your vids with descriptions in the format guidelines that will be described in the first thread once it is up.
> 
> ...


Any update on this?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

gu9cci said:


> Thanks James..
> Yea those z studio speakers are so realistic it is hard to catch them on iphone but i will get camcorder and record another.
> just switch to active and after 20 minutes of tuning i got here.
> I sucks on tuning but learning.
> ...


I greatly look forward to that. This thread seems to be the closest I can get to demoing for alot of these brands.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

james2266 said:


> I greatly look forward to that. This thread seems to be the closest I can get to demoing for alot of these brands.


yes this thread is great idea


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok it's up!
Please read the sticky for instructions.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diition-forum-now-up-running.html#post1614444

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

